# WIFI Tether question



## JRSpero (Sep 24, 2011)

Is there any hope for a working wifi tether for the bionic in the near future. I love my bionic but really depend on the wireless tether for my ipad. I rally would the to go back to a thunderbolt since this phone is so much better. The wifi tether hack that's floating around hasn't worked for me or anyone else I have talked to. Someone please send some advise.


----------



## infolookup (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont have an answer just stating that I am also in the same boat. I heard someone mentioned I should use pdanet but it requires the connecting device to also have the app running.


----------

